# مساعدة في تصميم عربة مقطورة



## Eng.Amir (1 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .....
اخوان ممكن مساعدة ؟؟؟؟؟ ....انا مهندس كيمياوي طلب من تصميم عربة مقطورة بخزان (Trailer Tank) حيث ان حجم الخزان المطلوب 3000 لتر ,ممكن كتصميم ان تصمم ان الخزان يستعمل لنقل المياه(كحمل ) ,لكن الخزان يستعمل لنقل البنزين,فهنا يكون طلب آخر وهو ما نوع الطلاء الذي ممكن ان استخدمه بحيث لا يتفاعل مع البنزين ؟؟؟؟.:81: علما ان السيارة التي تجر العربة تسير بسرعة 80-100 كم بالساعة


----------



## Eng.Amir (4 يناير 2009)

*مساعدة*

اخوان اين الردود ؟؟؟؟؟ انتم مهندسين ميكانيك محترفين , على الاقل فكرة ليس بالظرورة تصميم كامل

:81:
:32:


----------



## marid (4 يناير 2009)

يمكنى المساعدة


----------



## Eng.Amir (6 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخوان الوقت يكاد ينفذ فارجو المساعدة.
جزاكم الله خير جزاء المحسنين


----------



## zeeezooo (7 يناير 2009)

انشــــــاء الله الموضوع سهل ولكن لى بعض الاسئلة
فارجوا ان تراسلنى على E.mail : azwkhafagy***********


----------



## zeeezooo (7 يناير 2009)

انشــــــاء الله الموضوع سهل ولكن لى بعض الاسئلة
فارجوا ان تراسلنى على E.mail : azwkhafag at yahoo.com


----------



## Eng.Amir (7 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم.
اخي العزيز لقد ارسلت لك اوف لاين.
وشكرا لك على المساعدة.


----------



## Eng.Amir (9 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
انا في انتظار ردك يا اخ zeeezooo .
هل هناك مشكلة يا اخي ؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## marid (11 يناير 2009)

يمكن التواصل على
Marid2005على Yahoo
Marid2000على Hotmail
Marid2005على Skype
انا فى انتظارك


----------



## Eng.Amir (13 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
اخوان , هل انتم بتمزحون معي ؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!! تكتبون عناوينكم للبريد الالكتروني وتذهبون بدون جواب واضيف البريد معي لكن لا يوجد احد يجيب. هذه الاعيب.


----------



## م احمد قدرى (13 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز المعلومات المعروضة ضئيلة جدا لكى نستطيع مساعدتك
على العموم لكى تضع تنك يحمل 3000 لتر ماء على سيارة اى ما يساوى 3طن وزن عليك ان تاخذ فى الاعتبار ان تكون السيارة تستطيع حمل هذا الوزن بالاضافة الى وزن الصاج المصنع منه التنك بالاضافة الى وزن اى معدات او احتياجات او اشخاص تكون على السيارة و لا يوجد اى اهمية للسرعة اللى انت واضعها فى السؤال , عليك بمعرفة قدرة السيارة (قدرة المحرك) و ليس سرعتها
اما شكل التنك فاعتقد انه من الافضل اتباع الاشكال المتعارف عليها و هو عبارة عن اسطوانة او مجسم لبيضاوى طبقا للابعاد المسموح بها على جسم السيارة (مع العلم ان هاذان المجسمان هما الافضل لانهم اقل الاجسام معاوقة للهواء و ده هايفيدك جدا فى الوصول للسرعة اللى انت عاوزها) و حاول ان ابعاد البيضاوى او الاسطوانة لا تتعدى ابعاد كابينة السيارة سواء عرضا او طولا الا فى اضيق الحدود
اما عن نوع الطلاء اعتقد ان السائل اعلم من المسئول حيث انك مهندس كيميائى ممكن تدخل على قسم المهندسين الكيميائيين للافادة من جهة نوع الطلاء

الرجاء وضع اى رد او استفسار
اما اذا كنت تريد افادة اكثر الرجاء وضع المزيد من المعلومات الهندسية​


----------



## Eng.Amir (15 يناير 2009)

اشكرك جدا يا اخ ( م.احمد قدري )...
هناك بعض الاسئلة ( اذا امكن الرد عليها ):
1- هل نحتاج الى (Axle ) مفرد او ثنائي ؟ .
2- كم يكون قطر الاطار الذي سيستخدم ؟ .
3-كان سؤالي عن السرعة ,لانه اذا كانت السيارة التي تجر العربة تتحرك بسرعة عالية (100 كم/سا ) والسائق عمل بريك فكيف تتوقف العربة؟ .
ارجو من حضرتكم اذا كان لديك تصميم ان ترفعه الى المنتدى لفادة الجميع.
وبالمناسبة انا مهندس كيمياوي وليس علوم كيمياء.
شكرا لك على المساعدة.


----------



## م احمد قدرى (18 يناير 2009)

اخى الغزيز اععتد ان الحمل الواقع على المقطورة لا يحتج الى وجود 2 اكس ف1 اكس كفاية 
اما بالنسبة لقطر الاطار فاقترح ان يكون نفس قطر قطار السيارة القاطرة و حاول ايضا ان يكون ارتفاع طبلية المقطورة عن الارض مساوى لارتفاع طبلية القاطرة 
اخى العزيز اعتقد ان بامكانك شراء اكس كامل (دنجل) مكتمل بنظام الفرامل بتاعه(كيزان الهواء؛الطنابير؛التيل؛.......) كل ما عليك عمله هو توصيل خرطوم الهواء للمقطورة
اقترح الاستعانة بميكانيكي نقل ثقيل محترف
اذا كنت فى مصر مستعد لتوفير ميكانيكى جيد لك


----------



## Eng.Amir (19 يناير 2009)

مشكور جدا اخي العزيز على المعلومات ,وياريت نبقى متواصلين مع بعض.
وشكرا... جدا


----------



## م احمد قدرى (20 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز اولا اريد تصحيح معلومة انا اقصد ب 1 اكس اى امقطورة على 4 عجلات فالاصح القول 2 اكس
1 اكس شكلها --------o---------
2 اكس شكاها ---o------------o---- ده الاصح

اخى العزيز ارجو ان اكون استطعت مساعدتك و لو بجزء ضئيل و لكن لي طلب ...........
الرجاء المتابعة و التواصل على المنتدى و رفع اى خطوات تعملها على المنتدى للمناقشة و الافادة لجميع اعضاء هذا المنتدى الرائع
و الله لا نبغ الا ارضاء الله سبحانه و تعالى


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (20 يناير 2009)

الأخ مهندس أمير .. 

المهندس احمد قدري قدم بعض المعلومات المهمة .. وساحاول تقديم البعض الآخر لعلك تستفيد , وأستفيد أنا وغيري من المناقشة .. 

1- تصميم الخزان : 

شكل الخزان بيضاوي اسطواني , ويمكنك البدء بفرض أبعاد معينة للشكل البيضاوي حسب المواصفات المحلية .. ثم تحسب مساحة الشكل البيضاوي , وبما أن الحجم هو 3000 لتر فتستطيع الحصول على طول الخزان .. 
الخزان يصنع من صاج ابيض مجلفن , وله سماكات متعددة , اختر احدى السماكات (عادة 3-6 ملم ) , وتستطيع الحصول على وزن صاج الخزان بمعرفة محيط الشكل البيضاوي , وسماكة الصاج وكتلته .. مع اعتبار وجوب وجود حلقات داخلية داخل الصاج للمحافضة على شكله وتماسكة , وايضا الصمامات التي توضع لشحن وتفريغ الحزان .. 

بالنسبة للطلاء فلا اعلم لكن اعتقد بوجوب وضع طلاء واقي من البنزين .. 

بعد ذلك تصمم الشاسية حسب وزن الخزان والبنزين بداخلة , وتختار كمرات ستيل (حرف آي) , وتضع في الحسبان أيضا حلقات ناقصة أو زوايا لحمل الصهريج , وكلها تلحم مع بعضها البعض .. 

بالنسبة للمحاور واليايات والكفرات فلها مصنعين يعطونك كتلوج بكل محور والحمل الذي يتحمل , وكذا رأس العربة يكون جاهز من المصنع الخاص به .. 

ولك التحية ..


----------



## Eng.Amir (21 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ....
اخي العزيز الان اصبح حجم الخزان 2000 لتر . واعتقد انه يحتاج الى (اكسل واحد ) اي عجلتين فقط .
اما بالنسبة للطلاء فهناك نوع خاص من الطلاء يخلط معه مادة الايبوكسي التي هي مقاومة للمركبات العضوية.
اما بالنسبة للخزان فهو سيكون شكله اسطواني لكن نهايات الخزان ستكون بشكل (Dish ) .
وشكرا لكل من ساهم بهذه المعلومات المفيدة.
ونحن مستمرين مع بعض انشاء الله تعالى .


----------



## مهندس حطاب (28 يناير 2009)

الاخ eng.amir بداية اشكر المهندس احمد قدري للمعلوملات المفيدة التي وجهها لك و لكن هناك بعض النواقص
فمثلا السؤال على البريكات و الاكسات و التي اسميها محاور

فانه يوجد هناك شركات تصنع هذه المحاور جاهزة مع البريكات وهذه البريكات ثلاثه اقسام رئيسية
اولها بريك ميكانيكي وهذا البريك مبدا عمله بسيط جدا و لا يوجد به اتصال مع بريك المركبة القاطرة فبمجرد ما ان تتباطئ سرعة المركبة القاطرة يبدا بريك العربة عملة وهذا للمجرورات لغاية 1.5طن
البريك الكهربائي و هذا البريك يكون متصل مع المركبة القاطرة فبمجرد دعس بريك على دواسة الفرامل فانه يرسل اشارة كهربائية لبريك المجرورة ويبدا بالعمل وهذا النظام يفيدك بمجرورتك
و اما النوعين الاخرين فهما الهيدروليكي و هذا يستعمل بالمجرورات الزراعية 
و الهوائي و هو يستعمل بالشاحنات
هذا بالنسبة للمحاور و البريكات
بالنسبة للتفاعل فان البنزين يمكن نقله بخزان مصنوع من حديدعادي و لكن لا يمكنك نقل البنزين بخزان معد لنقل الماء حيث ان خزان البنزين له مواصفات خاصة من حيث التقسيم من الداخل و المحابس و طريقة عمل غطاء تنك البنزين و غيرها
بالنسبة لقدرة المركبة هل تستطيع ان تجر عربة 3 طن فاكثر فانه يمكنك اكتشاف ذلك بنفسك و هو ان تتوجه للمركبة نفسها و يا ريت اعرف ما هو نوع مركبتك و طرازها حتى اتمكن من مساعدتك بالموضوع على العموم فانه يوجد بكل مركبة لوحة صغيرة تحمل رقم الشاصي و يوجد عليها ارقام لأوزان و الفرق بين اكبر رقمين للاوزان هو وزن المقطورة التي يمكنك جرها بواسطة المركبة وعادة ما تكون هذه اللوحة موجودة بالقرب من المحرك او داخل الكابينة تحت المقود او تحت الكرسي او على عمود باب السائق
سؤالي هو هل تريد ان تقوم بصناعة مجرورة ام تجري تعديل على مجرورتك ارجو ان تراسلني على الرسائل الخاصة او ترد علي بتعليق عن اي استفسار حتى تعم الفائدة على الجميع

مع احترامي الشديد لكل من ساهم بالموضوع


----------



## برنس البرنس (31 يناير 2009)

[









stlouisdumptrucks.com









:15::5::16::8::55::56:


----------



## Eng.Amir (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
شكرا لكم يا اخواني على هذا التفاعل مع الموضوع واسف على التاخير .
بالنسبة للمقطورة فاود تصميمها اي انتاج وتصنيع مقطورة لنقل البانزين وسعة الخزان هو 2000 لتر , وبالمناسبة هذا التصنيع لحكومة العراق اي انا اعمل بشركة تابعة لوزارة الصناعة والمعادن ونود ان ننتج هذه المقطورةوطلب مني القيام بتصميم لهذه المقطورة ,لكن المشكلة انني مهندس كيمياوي ولست مهندس ميكانيك لذلك هناك مشكلة في بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية.
اما بالنسبة عن نقل البنزين بخزان معد لنقل الماء,فانني لم اقل ذلك ولكن المعلومة كانت هو التصميم كحمل يكون وكانه لنقل الماء لان كثافة الماء اكثر من البنزين وبالتالي يكون التصميم لاقصى حمل.
اما عن العربة القاطرة فاكيد انها تتحمل جر المقطورة ولم يكن هذا سؤالي.
وشكرا للجميع.....


----------



## Eng.Amir (31 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم ...
شكرا لكم يا اخواني على هذا التفاعل مع الموضوع واسف على التاخير .
بالنسبة للمقطورة فاود تصميمها اي انتاج وتصنيع مقطورة لنقل البانزين وسعة الخزان هو 2000 لتر , وبالمناسبة هذا التصنيع لحكومة العراق اي انا اعمل بشركة تابعة لوزارة الصناعة والمعادن ونود ان ننتج هذه المقطورةوطلب مني القيام بتصميم لهذه المقطورة ,لكن المشكلة انني مهندس كيمياوي ولست مهندس ميكانيك لذلك هناك مشكلة في بعض الاجزاء الميكانيكية.
اما بالنسبة عن نقل البنزين بخزان معد لنقل الماء,فانني لم اقل ذلك ولكن المعلومة كانت هو التصميم كحمل يكون وكانه لنقل الماء لان كثافة الماء اكثر من البنزين وبالتالي يكون التصميم لاقصى حمل.
اما عن العربة القاطرة فاكيد انها تتحمل جر المقطورة ولم يكن هذا سؤالي.
وشكرا للجميع.....


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (1 فبراير 2009)

الأخ الكريم .. السلام عليكم
أعتقد أن الحل لا يكون بتصنيع مقطورة وتجرها سيارة لأن عملية التصميم تحتاج الى دراية وخبرة كبيرة !
أنني أقترح عليك شراء عجلة حمل لا تقل حمولتها عن 2 طن وترفع البدن وتركب محله الخزان و بهذا تجاوزت أشواط كبيرة في الأنتاج ويبقى التركيز على الخزان وتثبيته على العجلة و التي يجب أن تراعي فيه مايلي
1. وجود حواجز للتقليل من الأرتجاج
2. أحكام افتحات
3. وضع صمامات التنفيس
4. أختيار آليات لملء وتفريغ الخزان مع أختيار المكان المناسب لها و عند الخيار بمضخة ميكانيكية يجب أن تكون العجلة مجهزة بجهاز محولة transnision unit ` يأخذ حركته من جهاز التبديل ليسوق المضخة بموجب السرعة الفعالة للمضخة
5. أختيار العدادات المناسبة 
6. ترك مكان مناسب وملائم للخراطيم
7.القيام بالتحوير المناسب لمنظومة العادمexhaust pipe للعجلة و جعله في مقدمة العجلة
8. تجهيز العجلة بمعدات مكافحة الحريق 
9. وضع سلم للصعود الى سطح الخزان
10. وضع صمام لأغراض التفريغ وتنظيف الخزان
تقبل مروري و ملاحضاتي


----------



## مهندس حطاب (1 فبراير 2009)

الاخ امير
يمكنني مساعدتك بجدية بالموضوع يمكنك مراسلتي 
http://engahattab.googlepages.com/


----------



## Eng.Amir (2 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم.....
لقد ارسلت لك دعوة للاضافة يا اخ (مهندس حطاب)
amirhussean at yahoo com


----------



## hariri (18 أغسطس 2009)

الرجاء ان امكن ارفا ق ملفات اوتوكاد وتصاميم اوتوكاد لعربات القاطره وخصوصا المقطوره وكيفيه تصميمها


----------

